# Hot Rod show at the A&W



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a few of my hot rods.


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

your off to a good start 

did you make the building ?

you might want to do a dark tinted window 
if you dont plan on a interior for the building 
or even a photo of a restaurant interior in the window 
can give it a realistic look 


if your handy with a exacto knife its not to hard to make a little counter 
out of balsa wood 
little scraps of plastic make a lot of things with a little imagination 

its looks ok 
just a little work to finish it


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I made both the buildings. Now it's detail time. I plan on counters and different accessories to add. Now I just have to spend some time on the computer.


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

good job on the buildings 

now you will start looking at odd little things 
and think that little plastic lid might make a table top 
lots of odd things in a house that can be converted 
long before hobby shops were around model railroaders 
had to scratch build everything


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

That is one impressive start...!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty good


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool layout, nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice! What, no 55 or 57 Chevies? :devil: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice diorama!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Very nice !!

Luv the Super Bee !!

Are those all Hot Wheels?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Man, does THAT bring back memories ! A&W was my hangout on friday&saturday nights back in the 70's at the A&W in Daly City, California !


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

John, there is a mix of HWs and JLs.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

The little people from the JL American Graffiti series would fit right in. Nice looking scene.


----------



## tex (Dec 28, 2003)

now i need a root beer


----------

